# LED color question



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I want to install LED Hideway in my tail lights of an 03 GMC 2500. I was going to put them in the yellow turn signal part. The question is, do i put amber leds or clear leds? What is going to be brighter? Same as red, do you put red behind red or clear behind red?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Same color as the lens....
Why do you want to put ANYTHING behind the red lens?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Put clear in the reverse lights. There fore you still have signals and brake lights


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Whiffyspark;2079094 said:


> Put clear in the reverse lights. There fore you still have signals and brake lights


Some states may not allow white flashing lights.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

dieselss;2079077 said:


> Same color as the lens....
> Why do you want to put ANYTHING behind the red lens?


^^^^^ This ^^^^^

Or you could put Amber hideaways in the clear lense too


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Maleko;2079159 said:


> Some states may not allow white flashing lights.


If you're on private property it doesn't matter. We don't run them between sites. Hell I turn them off if there's no one around


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

We do some convenience stores that are open 24hrs, i dont want to interfere with reverse lights. I want to mainly stick with the amber turn signals


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gman2310;2079205 said:


> We do some convenience stores that are open 24hrs, i dont want to interfere with reverse lights. I want to mainly stick with the amber turn signals


Look into fenix cannons. I just did a set in my truck. Reverse lights when in reverse, strobes when "on"


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i always put clear bulbs behind colored lenses. it gives the brightest flash.
colored bulbs only go behind clear lenses.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2079177 said:


> If you're on private property it doesn't matter. We don't run them between sites. Hell I turn them off if there's no one around


You never back into a road to push a driveway in?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2079510 said:


> You never back into a road to push a driveway in?


Nope. Don't do driveways. Never will

I did one driveway 6 years ago and got stuck 4 times in an hour. Never again lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2079696 said:


> Nope. Don't do driveways. Never will
> 
> I did one driveway 6 years ago and got stuck 4 times in an hour. Never again lol


Do you drive through the lawn to get to your parking lots?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2079710 said:


> Do you drive through the lawn to get to your parking lots?


I said we don't run them between sites. I also don't leave site in a storm unless someone breaks down.

I also sit in the truck and where slippers and a t shirt. xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2079727 said:


> I said we don't run them between sites. I also don't leave site in a storm unless someone breaks down.
> 
> I also sit in the truck and where slippers and a t shirt. xysport


Neither did I.

So when plowing a site, you never back into a road to push the driveway in?

And goodie gumdrops, not all of us are dedicated to one site.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2079747 said:


> Neither did I.
> 
> So when plowing a site, you never back into a road to push the driveway in?
> 
> And goodie gumdrops, not all of us are dedicated to one site.


I see what you're saying now. Yeah I try not to. I'll drive around the lot and drive in if its not in the middle of the night. I don't like backing into roads people are idiots


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

```

```



Whiffyspark;2079828 said:


> I see what you're saying now. Yeah I try not to. I'll drive around the lot and drive in if its not in the middle of the night. I don't like backing into roads people are idiots


So instead of backing into the road and pushing the entrances, you'll drive in circles multiple times to clear a single entrance?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, this thread had certainly taken an interesting left turn - followed by a trip right down the tubes!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;2079943 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> So instead of backing into the road and pushing the entrances, you'll drive in circles multiple times to clear a single entrance?


No. I know how to do it efficiently. No traffic I don't care. We are pod hourly as well. From the first flake until we're done


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Yea....salesperson from Angelos told me use same colored bulb as the lense


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

gman2310;2079996 said:


> Yea....salesperson from Angelos told me use same colored bulb as the lense


Yes ditto on same color lite as lenses...always. Read up on light refraction specs, etc from like colored lites thru same lenses.


----------



## Ramgto (May 3, 2014)

I had some strobes n more e92's put in the turn signals on my 03 1/2 ton stepside. Came out mint. Amber lights in amber lenses.

Here's a video
https://www.instagram.com/p/_rwmbTTT3n/


----------

